# Heresy Era Imperial Fists



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Having begun converting some heresy era assault marines I decided that the imperial fists would be the best place to start my Heresy era army. Forgeworld were then kind enough to release the early mk's of armour so I've now a fully purchased 1750 point Heresy era army just waiting for glue and paint.

My idea for the army has two main goals, to make a playable army which is different in style to my wolves and mentors and also to make them look as sublime as I possibly can and so improving my own ability to paint. I'm planning to do some test pieces over the next couple of weeks (after nanowrimo) and then to finish putting everything together in time for the 2011army painting comp.

I have to say that the models and the castings for the forgeworld models are sublime and I can't get enough of them for detail. My only issue so far has been how the arms sit to hold the bolters, but with a little warm water and seruptitious shaving the guns fit without too much issue. At first I was tentative at attempting converting the resin but find it quite fun to work with - the slivers come off to the right amount quite easilly.

In addition to the forge worl pieces I have also included a number of parts from maximini. The steamknight heads are being used for the terminators, along with the shoulder pads and the mechanical hammers for thier thunderhammers. I've purchased the oldschool jump packs aswell for the assault marines however for these I'll need to ick up some additional forgeworld parts and assault legs - they're a bit static and 40k-like at the moment.

Cato on my next post...


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

So i wanted the army to be led by a special character, but not one which would break or overly define the army...enter cato sicarius.

for this conversion I wanted to have a comanding, regal figure still in archaic armour and so I chose the masters of the chapter captain with the power axe and the storm shield as this gave me the most versatility and detail in one. I've used parts from the MkIII marines so that the army feels cohesive (backpack and forearms) and also a chaos plasma pistol to keep with the 30k ethic.

The head as you can see is a wolf. I like to think of the heresy era as something of a golden age and nothing says that quite like rediculous facial hair. All of my characters and sargeants will be bare headed and sport a selection of hairsuite stylings. The inspiration for this was taken from Aerion the Faithful's Rogal Dorn, which is one of my favorite pieces of 30k artwork of all time.

Anywho...the miniature. 










*EDIT : Included improved picture*


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

And the first three iron armoured marines. These guys are massive and look absoloutly brutal, just what I was hoping for!

Again appologies for the quality of the shot - this shall be rectified!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

very nice so far, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like an epic log, enjoying reading the reasoning behind your conversions.

Can't wait to see some paint and watch how this progresses, keep it up!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll hopefully be putting some brush to plastic to do some test pieces - I'm hoping to do the army as part of the 2011 army painting challenge. Once I've got them all built on squad by squad basis I'll post them up. 

On an related note...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mad mo/beard

and looking forward to seeing how you paint your IF 

LET THE FISTS UNITE, CLEANSE THE FILTH, THE XENOS, THE HERETIC


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Conversions are looking good so far :good:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheers guys, Have done a few small onversions for the other pieces and need to get some empire bits for the gorgets for my terminators but then we're done. I've cobled together some MkVI tactical marines which I'll try some paint schemes out on over the next couple of nights - I'm at the moment thinking a mix of equal parts iyandan darksun/Sunburst Yellow/Water, wash with either gryphone sepia or devlan mud and then highlighting up with bleached bone. I hope it'll be quite mustardy. 

Am trying to think if it's a good idea to make them all blonde or not...I know the captain will be and doing it with all of them will give it both a cohesive feel, a tie to the primarch (a'la faithful) with thier genetic heritage and then has some rather aryan overtones which rather suits the nascent imperium in my mind.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A cool start, I like the conversion on the masters of the chapter model.

I'll be watching for more updates! Good luck with the build!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheers Kobrakai - always good to have endorsements of one's conversions. It doesn't show so well on that picture but the arms need to be changed slightly. The left (powersword) arm needs the vambrace trimed down on the inside a little so that it'll fit the arm a little better. The right (plasma pistol) arm need to be shortened on the upper arm by a little - it's a little too long.

On the list front I'm loking at;

HQ 
- Cato Sicarius

E 
- 5 Sternguard
- 2 Heavy Flamers
- Rhino + Extra Armour

- 5 Sternguard
- 2 Heavy Flamers
- Rhino + Extra Armour

- 5 Assault Terminators
- Thunder Hammers & Storm Shields

T
- 10 Tactical Marines
- Melta Gun
- Missile Launcher
- Teleport Homer
- Rhino + Extra Armour

- 10 Tactical Marines
- Melta Gun
- Missile Launcher
- Teleport Homer
- Rhino + Extra Armour

HS
- Predator
- Las Cannon Sponsons

- Predator
- Las Cannon Sponsons

which retails a spiffy 1455points, 31 marines, 6 tanks and a fair amount of ani tank and anti horde. I've played 1 game so far (using the hulls of tanks and proxy marines) against chaos space marines and it was an odd feel to the list. I won, but it was a lot closer than my games tend to be. I'm not overly used to deepstriking terminators so they all died on the round of shooting they turned up, the sternguard in two small squads don't have the holding hower that I'm used to with 10 man squads (obviously) and the preds are no long fang pack!
All that said tho I really enjoy playing with Connor, a great gamer to play against. I think i'll enjoy 1750 a little more when I get the raider but the scout move on a ful tac squad in a rhino from Cato is pretty sweet. 

All in all - yes, marines without army changing special characters are a lot more challenging and they're not quite so forgiving as wolves.

~O


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Always good to see another fist log. Looking forward to seeing some painted minis. On a side note, could you post a pic of the Heresy armour marines besides a regular marine. I've not seen a comparison as of yet.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

No worries reaper - I intend to get some additional pictures done this evening after the pub - so if they're likely to be more or less blurry I'll leave you to be the judge; and can give that a whirl.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

First Tactical squad complete;

Found that the arms for the launcher are only in the newer mk of armour arms. This being the case I've had to chop the giant forearms ouff and reconstruct the arms - greenstuff work required on this!

Other than that enjoy.

The Squad...angry men.









The sergeant.









The special and heavy weapons.









Demi Squad.









Second Demi Squad.









...and finally, ust because it looked cool 









Hope you approve

~O


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Loving the look of those squads. Going to be an impressive force when its done. 

Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

I am some sort of genius. Going through my bits box (one of many) I've found the front facias of a pile of old rhinos. About 5 pairs in total and one of the old slanted fronts! I've been wondering how to make my Rhino's look older...I think this shall do it perfectly! Shall do some mock ups later.

In other news, I've taken an updated picture of my Cato Scicarius - this is posted on page 1 on the second post.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

@Reaper : Paint will have to wait for next year unfortunately as they're my pledge for the 2011 painting challenge. Hopefully though I'll get a couple of the assault squad finished to do as test pieces in the next week or so.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Terminator test piece










Using maxi-mini's steamknight helms and shoulders, a regular marine termie (with the detail removed) and a bretonian shield. Will be putting a maximini t'hammer on him and also including an empire gorget from the greatswords kit around his throat.

~O


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Not to be a party killer, but the gorget is too small for him, so it might be weird!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi master wootwoot,

I've dry fitted it and I found it fits ok - it just needs green suffing so that it'll have a collar all of the way back to the main boody of the armour. I didn't want it too high up over the face so think it should be alright. 

I'll see if I can get a fitted one on there tonight when I'm painting tristan la troubador for our local GW's monthly painting competition. Will likewise see if I can get those size comparisons up for Reaper.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

For ~Reaper (eventually) the size comparison










~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

So it's been a weekend off as the girlie was down, however once she'd left on with the chopping out of stuff and ordering bits. I'm working on a piece for the scenery competition for the weekend - turning the LotR Osgiliath ruins into a abandoned Fist's reliliquay - all sorts of touches like bones in cases, fists iconography, a banner and then some other bit and pieces. Will be adding I bar to the broken stone and then basing the whole thing for my table. May do it in two parts - need some board first tho to see what will look better.

Secondly I've got the sanguinary guard box, some scibor heads and have ordered the grey knights force weapon box - I'll be making a small unit of Custodes to go with the Fists. Where he heads of all of the Fists will be hairy and mutton chop like I want the sergeant of this lot to be shaven headed and more ornate - hopefully this will show a marked difference between the two armies.

Lastly I've picked up a venerable dreadnaught and will be adding that to my fists list...should be good.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

So...sleight detour from the fists for an angels shrine for this weekend's GW scenery making bash. The challenge, take one of thier scenery kits and make something interesting out of it. I went for the osgiliath ruins and decided to make a shrine;









For the layout I went for a T, trying to have an avenue of arches which led through to a Saintly figure guarding a sword. 

who looks like this...









Quite like him - Osgilliath statue, terminator pads, sanguinary guard wings. Then built a small cradle from vindicator bitz and put an appropriate sword in there;










View from through the gates...










lots of other details making it more 40k...they're the major layout parts tho.

~O


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the conversions on the terminator! Definitely works for pre-heresy. On a side not I really like the terrain piece so far. The statue was very nicely executed. +rep for that if I can.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Sand and undercoat on last night, first layer of snakebite onto the sand this morning...need more snakebite, man that stuff's absorbant!

-O


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Seeing at the Termi and the Statue [man, I love it!], I just can say +rep


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What did you make that statue out of?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Forkmaster, it's from the Osgiliath scenery set - the set comes with two. I've just added the wings from a sanguinary guard jumppack and terminator shoulder pads. Nothing special, just simple.

Cheers guys

Paint is going on a treat

~O


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oldenhaller said:


> Hi Forkmaster, it's from the Osgiliath scenery set - the set comes with two. I've just added the wings from a sanguinary guard jumppack and terminator shoulder pads. Nothing special, just simple.
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...


Ahh thats from! thanks for the reply. k:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

***UPDATES***

January's here so brush to miniture!

I've converted up a quick and dirty unit of dev's to use as a test piece for the army, they're going to have a few layers of different paint thrown at them to see what works best but will be a whole unit at the end of the month for purposes of the challenge. They're also being done up in pre-heresy style so they'll fit in with the rest of the army...or at least that's the plan.

So to start - Groupshot;










I've then worked on one chap who turned out a little toop nectarine. Base of 1/1 ityanden darksun/golden yellow. Drybrush highlight of 1/1 sunburt yellow/bleached bone. Washed with thinned down lich purple and then a second wash of gryphonne sepia. Highlighted from here and detailed.










He's less purple in person (honest) however asit is a little to vibrant I've plugged for a wash which will give that touch of warmth without them being the nactarinemarines which this one may have been dubbed by a kindly friend.

New wash is Gryphonne/devlan/purple ink in a 3/1/1 mix with a touch of water...looks a little browner, updates soon.


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

hey oldenhaller the foot on the beam looks kinda weird but the rest of the army is great especialy the termi looks awesome like to see more pics of painted models too


----------

